# What is you favorite new tool



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

What is your favorite new tool you have seen come out on the market.

Me.... I love my lennox torch, I bought on this year. Great decision

Also it is rare I reccomend craftsman tools but the craftsman ratcheting cutter has been a life saver in tight applications. A little wierd at first but now a staple.

Any new things you have seen come out?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought it about 6 months ago, but I adore my Ridgid K-60 cable machine. Its a super-reliable money-maker.:thumbsup:


----------

